# Pb de projet XCode et executable



## jb_jb_fr (27 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour

Suite a mon topic : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165104
Je reviens faire appel au pros du dev.

J'ai donc fait mon programme.
Il tourne sur mon ordi (iMac G5) que si je ne détruit pasles fichier *.ob lors de la génération.

Si je les detruit, mon programme fait un bus error et evidement il ne tourne pas.
Je suis allé bidouiller dans le projet de mon programme.
Mais rien a faire : Je ne trouve pas ou je peux suprimer le fait que mon executable fasse référence a ces foutus fichiers.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider (encore ) ma m'arrangerait.

Jacques


----------



## ntx (27 Janvier 2007)

Il faut sélectionner le configuration de compilation qui va bien : 
- "Development" quand tu développes ton application
- "Deployment" pour obtenir un exécutable utilisable sur d'autres machines.


----------



## jb_jb_fr (28 Janvier 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Il faut sélectionner le configuration de compilation qui va bien :
> - "Development" quand tu développes ton application
> - "Deployment" pour obtenir un exécutable utilisable sur d'autres machines.



Et bien en faisant cela, XCode ne genere que du mode development.

Dans le repertoire de mon projet je n'ai que build/development qui se créé.
Je n'arrive pas a faire générer un repertoire deployment 

Je suis tres ennuyé.

Jacques


----------



## ntx (28 Janvier 2007)

Dans la fenêtre "Build Warnings And Errors", dans le menu "Active Build Configuration" dans la barre d'outils, choisis "Deployment".  Cela ne te dispense pas de jeter un coup dans le mode d'emploi de XCode


----------



## jb_jb_fr (29 Janvier 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Dans la fenêtre "Build Warnings And Errors", dans le menu "Active Build Configuration" dans la barre d'outils, choisis "Deployment".



 Dans "Build Warning And Error" ??????
Moi je regardais plutot dans "Get Info" de l'executable.
C'est la que je selectionnais "Development" ou "Deployment"



ntx a dit:


> Cela ne te dispense pas de jeter un coup dans le mode d'emploi de XCode



Ben, qu'est ce que tu crois que j'ai fait avant d'appeler à l'aide! 
Mais j'ai pas trouvé, et encore moins dans "Build Warnings And Errors"

Merci pour l'info.

Jacques


----------



## jb_jb_fr (29 Janvier 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Dans la fenêtre "Build Warnings And Errors", dans le menu "Active Build Configuration" dans la barre d'outils, choisis "Deployment".  Cela ne te dispense pas de jeter un coup dans le mode d'emploi de XCode



Désolé mais ca ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas de fenetre "Build Warning and Errors"
Pour info je suis avec Xcode version 2.4.1
Je fais dans mon projet, dans Target, sur compteCCP Info
Je clic sur l'onglet build, et je choisie configuration : deployment.
Et malgré tout cela je n'ai droit qu'a la generation du programme de developement



Jacques


----------

